# Wheel sealant / Wax method



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to make my opening post a fairly general one;

I have recently purchased CG Jetseal 109 and PB Wheel sealant.

I will be applying two layers of the jetseal to my polished lips then followed by 4 layers of the PB wheel sealant.

I just wanted to know if that'd be enough / an appropriate amount of protection for my Equips?? 

Also I have Magifoam from AB and wondered if that's safe to use on the wheels too when I snow foam the whole car? I have posted trying to find out if it's safe and PH neutral / non acidic.

New to this detailing thing lol

Cheers

Ry


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

PB wheel sealant not very good mate, doesn't last long


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

chongo said:


> PB wheel sealant not very good mate, doesn't last long


It's a bit of a trial and error setup atm bud, any recommendations for future reference?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

JetSeal is OK on wheels but not the best TBH.

I protected my winter wheels with it last year. Made cleaning them up easier for sure but have used better since.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Ohh crikey! I will have my wheels on the car from middle of March till around September. I was originally planning on having them permanent but if I am honest after having them refurbished I doubt I will want them on the car during the winter.

2X Jetseal and 4X PB wheel sealant.... is that over kill or will it do?

Planning on cleaning the wheels once every 3-4 weeks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ I'd say yes. After a couple of layers I'd say not going to make much/any difference. 

I'm testing a few different products side by side on my winters at the moment.

FK1000p
BMD Revolutions
AF Mint Rims
CarPro DLUX

Not updated the thread in a few weeks as not much if any difference in them at the moment.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> ^ I'd say yes. After a couple of layers I'd say not going to make much/any difference.
> 
> I'm testing a few different products side by side on my winters at the moment.
> 
> ...


Ahh I don't really know how to navigate around this forum just yet mate, if you could PM me a link so I can follow / sub to it 

I will upload some pictures of the wheels , maybe you guys can recommend what's best for what I have


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Here you go bud
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354328


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you fella, I never realised the range if products there are to protect wheels!

I am looking at Gtechniq c2 apparently that'd be better for lips than c5 :S

Here are some shots


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboy's World Wheel Sealant IS actually really good. It just might not bead for a very long time giving the impression it's no longer protecting. It will be. 

It won't last as long as other products but it's a great wheel wax (think of it this way). The gloss it gives is superb and it's seriously easy to use. Just wash your wheels with shampoo and no wheel cleaners. Most that knock PBWS use wheel cleaners every wash


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

rtjc said:


> Poorboy's World Wheel Sealant IS actually really good. It just might not bead for a very long time giving the impression it's no longer protecting. It will be.
> 
> It won't last as long as other products but it's a great wheel wax (think of it this way). The gloss it gives is superb and it's seriously easy to use. Just wash your wheels with shampoo and no wheel cleaners. Most that knock PBWS use wheel cleaners every wash


Hi mate, do you have any advice for me on how to apply it/how many layers etc/ what product it ia best with/ before or after applying Jetseal etc

Greatly appreciated thank you guys


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

I've used PB wheel sealant for years. It is difficult to judge as it doesn't bead for long, giving the impression that it has worn off. However, as mentioned it continues to leave the wheels easy to clean for quite some time. It is also easy to use and cheap.

In terms of its use, get the wheel clean/clayed/polished first. Then as you would a wax, apply a thin layer then leave it to haze and buff off. Give it half hour or so and do the same again. Anymore than two layers is a waste of product, in my opinion.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Get some Planet polish seal and shine, i`ve never come across any product that will make the alloys shine as much.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Armorall alloys Shield doesn't seem to get another mentions here. So easy to use and lasts.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Do I require polish/to polish the lips even though they have just come back from the Metal Polishing company?

My plan was to just panel wipe them down and then apply the Jetseal and PB to them.. I mean... they're awesomely shiny already.. but if you guys think they will need a polish...?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im assuming these are bare metal finish?
If so, Most will not adhere fully and not last as long as antisipated.
Best one I've found for bare metal is Carbon Collective platinum wheels.
2 layers shold stand you in good stead.
Handy top up sealant which is fantastic on its own tbh is Sonar xtreme wheel sealant.
Simple spray and wipe can last in excess of 4 months.
had 2 coats on painted wheels stand up against acid, fall out removers and ape's and still lasted 3 months.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Beau Technique said:


> Im assuming these are bare metal finish?
> If so, Most will not adhere fully and not last as long as antisipated.
> Best one I've found for bare metal is Carbon Collective platinum wheels.
> 2 layers shold stand you in good stead.
> ...


Hello chap, yes they are bare metal finish / un lacquered. I chose not to have them lacquered simply because a few friends advised me; if the salty road conditions get under the lacquer it can be a PITA to get them out.. they will need re lacquring and the metal may need repolishing..

where as if they are just bare metal sometimes it can work in favour and ia easier to get scratches / light damage out.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Am I right in guessing the CC Plat wheels ia a similar product to c5?

When I emailed gtechniq regarding using the c5 on my lips they responded advising me against it...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Best speaking to Ollie directly at Carbon Collective but I know from tending to a previous vehicle with some substantially expensive bare metal wheels that had the mentioned material used, The wheels required going back to be fully machined as they were heavily pitted and stained. My understanding is bare metal can sweat so coatings or anything for that matter struggles to fully adhere due to a struggle to bond where as painted surfaces are easily protected with varying levels of material.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

FullyEquip'd said:


> Hello chap, yes they are bare metal finish / un lacquered. I chose not to have them lacquered simply because a few friends advised me; if the salty road conditions get under the lacquer it can be a PITA to get them out.. they will need re lacquring and the metal may need repolishing..
> 
> where as if they are just bare metal sometimes it can work in favour and ia easier to get scratches / light damage out.


If lacquer is only flashed over a limited area as opposed to fully lacquering, Yes the issue would arrive where by moisture would get under the lacquered surface and create corrosion where as bare metal is just that. Bare metal is more subject to pitting, Staining and heavily tarnsihing. Damned if you do, Damned if you don't.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't win then lol, ok well I am just after a couple or a few products that'd best protect my lips I guess and the ideal periods of time to top them up / method of application. I am more looking forward to keeping them clean than bothered if anything.. maybe that will change after the first 10 goes haha.

Other than the two I have already purchased, I will be attending to the wheels monthly so I'll make sure - whatever the weather... they are looked after.

Unfortunately I know they'll always come in to contact with the bad weather.. but I am hoping if I keep on top of cleaning them regularly enough I can prevent anything getting to the bare metal? (By using my current two products once every four weeks for example?)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

More frequent the better. Keep them clean and keep them topped up.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

FullyEquip'd said:


> Hi mate, do you have any advice for me on how to apply it/how many layers etc/ what product it ia best with/ before or after applying Jetseal etc
> 
> Greatly appreciated thank you guys


To be honest, I don't think you need both but if you wish to apply both then Jetseal first then a couple of layers of Poorboy's. Just as you would wax, Use thin layers and as others have suggested use it often to keep it topped up. Wash solely and gently with shampoo as you won't need strong cleaners. It's not about wonder products it's finding what you like and using it often! This DOES work well, just won't bead for overly long


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

rtjc said:


> Poorboy's World Wheel Sealant IS actually really good. It just might not bead for a very long time giving the impression it's no longer protecting. It will be.
> 
> It won't last as long as other products but it's a great wheel wax (think of it this way). The gloss it gives is superb and it's seriously easy to use. Just wash your wheels with shampoo and no wheel cleaners. Most that knock PBWS use wheel cleaners every wash


I agree, I sealed with poor boys back in September, haven't used any wheel cleaner since and wheels still cleaning off with ease, looking forward to a spring wheels off and seal again for the summer:thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

PB is the best nor the worst. I had it for my first wheel sealant, not to keen on colour but liked the smell. I applied two coats, applied one coat all round, buffed off, left 10mins, applied second coat all round then buffed off again. Gave nice flake pop on my alloys. Good starting point for newbies.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Collinite 845 2 coats still going strong since October


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening guys... I have just applied the first coat of JS .. left 20 minutes.. buffed off. Then applied second coat.. waited again 20 mins then buffed off.

Question I am asking is; how long shall I wait till I apply the PD wheel sealant?

Cheers


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Any advice?


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

All finished and built


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Bit of a bump;

When it comes to topping up (planning on doing this once every 4 weeks)

Am I right in saying I just wash the wheels with soapy water or megs gold wash shampoo.. then apply a layer or two of PB wheel sealant? Or do I need to panel wipe them right down to the bottom then reapply the whole of the layers again?

Cheers

Ry


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Any help for a novice please guys?


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Bumpp


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

FullyEquip'd said:


> Bit of a bump;
> 
> When it comes to topping up (planning on doing this once every 4 weeks)
> 
> ...


It's up to you man. I'd wash them and check the condition. If good, just reapply. If bad, just strip them and start again.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> It's up to you man. I'd wash them and check the condition. If good, just reapply. If bad, just strip them and start again.


Thankyou buddy, I will give it a go.

Finishkare #425 has been recommended to me for topping up after a wash so I'll try that too.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

After cleaning


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

what wheel cleaner are you using?


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Rowe said:


> what wheel cleaner are you using?


I just used some auto glym shampoo as I didn't want to use something that isn't PH neutral










Anyone recommend what polish ia better out of Mothers mag n alu or Belgom Alu polish?

I'm hoping to wash the wheels again this weeknd.. give them a real good polish to try remove the stains.. and hope for the best :/ really don't want to have to split them all down again to get the lips re polished


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Autosol and wire wool. If you need it asap get some meguiars metal polish to tie you over. Here is autosol on my exhaust.



















Ryan


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

footfistart said:


> Autosol and wire wool. If you need it asap get some meguiars metal polish to tie you over. Here is autosol on my exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What grade of wire wool did you use?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

This was 0000 grade. Nicked it from my brother in-laws shed. Uses for woodwork but as you can see its worked great on my exhaust tips. They need redoing as that took about twenty minutes.


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't want to ruin the finish on the lips - just had them re polished.

Picked up some Mothers mag n aluminium polish. 

Will give the wheels a good cleaning sunday then polish and reseal with jetseal n poorboys


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Four days.

Four ****ing days.

And whatever devils residue that was that stained my Equips had eaten right through to the bare metal: then eaten that too. Spent 45 minutes just doing this one patch with Mothers mag n aluminium polish

To find out the result was - pitting

😠

Fuming.

Jetseal and poorboys = ****.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i doubt it was the jetseal or the poorboys that stained and caused the pitting!!! as per your other thread in the wheels section you arnt listening to advise given to you....


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i doubt it was the jetseal or the poorboys that stained and caused the pitting!!! as per your other thread in the wheels section you arnt listening to advise given to you....


I did take the advice.. before the wheels went on the car I applied two layers of jetseal..followed by three layers of poorboys.. any more than that would be overkill (if that wasn't already)

I know what stained the wheels.. the brake dust / salt water from the weather combined (at my best guess anyway).

That's what caused the pitting and that's what ate through the sealants.

I have taken advice from guys in here as many know what they are talking about.

I did the best I could with the knowledge provied.

At the end of the day maybe the lips are just more of a task to keep finish-clean than I realised. . Being my daily car.. it's not probable to have bare metal polished lips and expect them to stay as clean as they were after the refurb.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt clean them with bilberry though use a fallout remover as bilberry can stain. and it will clean them more efficiently aswel. gtechniq c5 is supposed to be the nuts for wheel sealing. i havnt used it though.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

rtjc said:


> Poorboy's World Wheel Sealant IS actually really good. It just might not bead for a very long time giving the impression it's no longer protecting. It will be.
> 
> It won't last as long as other products but it's a great wheel wax (think of it this way). The gloss it gives is superb and it's seriously easy to use. Just wash your wheels with shampoo and no wheel cleaners. Most that knock PBWS use wheel cleaners every wash


I agree with this, I sealed with poorboys last September, I didn't get around to doing the outside of the rear alloys but had done in and out on the fronts, the fronts still clean with ease just with Af lather, the backs are suffering from tar spots that won't budge, planning on taking all wheels off for a fresh go soon, proves poorboys is still performing though.:thumb:


----------



## FullyEquip'd (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't get me wrong the products work....


Just not on a bare metal polished lip!

My centres are a piece of **** to clean!


----------

